# Shoot for free or not??



## table1349 (Jan 30, 2017)

Okay, not an article actually, but the subject is discussed at the beginning of this podcast for those that are interested. 

https://secure-hwcdn.libsyn.com/p/1...85796231&hwt=a96b865daaa0373f60847ea986e9c488

For those that would rather listed from the web page: 
https://petapixel.com/2017/01/29/ep...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+PetaPixel+(PetaPixel)


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Feb 2, 2017)

I shoot for free almost always. I work a day job and photography is a way to express myself and keep my hands busy.

I would love for it to make enough to be my full time gig but its not realistic. At least not right now.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 2, 2017)

doing something I love for money makes it work...I hate work.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 3, 2017)

Trever1t said:


> doing something I love for money makes it work...I hate work.



I agree and considered that in my career, but was told comedic porn had no niche


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Feb 3, 2017)

I watched a porn blooper reel once.. Funniest thing I've even seen in my life. It's out there among the interwebs


----------

